# Russian tort eggs



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 25, 2018)

well, I have two more eggs. From a different tort this time. It is her first time laying and the eggs are, well, I will upload the pics!


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 26, 2018)

I wish MY female would have a clutch  I built and have an incubator ready to go. And I hope your torpedo eggs have twins and more twins!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 26, 2018)

DARKFIRE007 said:


> I wish MY female would have a clutch  I built and have an incubator ready to go. And I hope your torpedo eggs have twins and more twins!


Me too.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 26, 2018)

WOW, I think I need to build a bigger incubator. My one female has layer her fifth clutch. Three more eggs. Now I am up to 13 , 11 from one and two from another.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jeez...I wouldn't want to be the stock boy in the produce section when you come calling haha, you must use a truckload of greens. I am so envious...


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 26, 2018)

Now if they were just fertile I would be happy!


----------



## shellfreak (Apr 1, 2018)

They look like some are chalking. That’s a start...odds are in your honor.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 2, 2018)

shellfreak said:


> They look like some are chalking. That’s a start...odds are in your honor.


Those were right after laying. Will they start chalking before laying? Now they just look clear on the inside.


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2018)

Is that writing on the eggs sharpie? I wouldn't use that. They are toxic. Use a regular #2 pencil with the tip rounded off a little bit. Or what I do is label the containers and not the eggs.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes it is. I will change that on future eggs. Thanks


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 28, 2018)

Update?


----------



## Oxalis (May 28, 2018)

Looking forward to some adorable baby pictures!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 8, 2018)

Oxalis said:


> Looking forward to some adorable baby pictures!!


Babies, finally!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 8, 2018)

The one was in an elongated egg. I sure hope it will be ok. The other one was the smallest egg layer. What a surprise. I never thought they would hatch!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Cheryl Hills said:


> Babies, finally!


How awesome congrats!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 8, 2018)

Very neat. Congrats!


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jun 8, 2018)

Amazing job...I'm jealous


----------



## Carol S (Jun 8, 2018)

How exciting; congratulations.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!! The elongated one sure looks odd. I hope s/he ends up OK!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow! I have to admit, I'm totally jealous! And I would be worried to death about that baby's health. But I still can't stop wanting her!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 20, 2018)

How are these little ones doing?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 22, 2018)

Babies are doing great. The one seems to have straightened out most of the way. I will have pictures again soon


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 25, 2018)

More pictures ! Meet Oval and Olive! The littler one is Olive, larger one is Oval, because it was born, well, oval sort of!


----------

